# The DPO thread



## mazza2003

I have been looking to see what symtoms other people have at what stage. So far

1DPO- Craps on both left and right side
2-DPO Nothing
3DPO-Spots!
4DPO- cant sleep, Nipple itchiness
5DPO- lots of creamy CM, extreme fatigue, totally short temper
6DPO - total exhaution, came home from work for a nap! 
7DPO - light brown cm,, smells are very intense. lots of CM, slept until 11.30am! Mild cramps
8DPO- bones in pelvis achy, mild uterine cramps and pinches
9DPO- nausea, 
10DPO Heartburn, sensitive teeth, waves of serious nausea


I was thinking of updating as I go on. 
:hug:


----------



## Pusskins

Im 2dpo
Another temp dip, brown discharge and cramps.
Could it be early implantation?

:hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

ov day today! Af like cramps


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm 3dpo I've had a few funny twinges today but not much else.


----------



## Beee

3DPO: Sore boobs, really sensitive nipples (this faded after a few days)
11/12 DPO: mild period type cramps for past 2 days

Apart from that and a bit of tiredness, nada!!!


----------



## xLauraLoo

1DPO: cramps, AF like pains.
2DPO: slight twinges and cramps, sore nipples and boobs (this is really weird cause this has never happened before..)

That's all so far.. I'll report back later, when things get more interesting! xx


----------



## mazza2003

When people say sore nipples do they mean itchy? Mine are driving me mad. I feel like clawing all day! Not good at work!


----------



## xLauraLoo

yeh, my boobs have been itchy too! it's really quite embaressing :blush:


----------



## lottie_2007

6 DPO VERY sore achey boobs made me want to :cry:
7 days, boobies still sore though a bit less
8 much the same with back ache
9 DPO, lower back ache, sore boobs, feeling sick and hot flushes, stomache cramps and leg ache!
10 DPO, as above but feeling faint and actually feeling like i was going to be sick (whilst hubby was driving so don;t know if that counts :rofl:)

who knows....


----------



## smokey

Here are my symptoms so far, this 2ww feels very different then anything before 

OV - (morning)AF like pains always get this round 2 weeks before AF so nothing new (evening) sharp twinges followed by dull ache left side of lower stomach, changes to right side for a few mins then back to left side
1 dpo few little twinges on left side
2 dpo nothing
3 dpo few mins of af cramp and twinges, nothing like id normaly get
4 dpo nothing
5 dpo severe dull ach on left side, lower back ache, pink lotiony cm on tp never happened before and only happened once and at this point i burst into tears (stupid hormones)
6 dpo bit of af cramps no where near as bad as i would normaly get, noticed while checking cp that it all felt alot hotter then normal but probably just my imagination
7 dpo realy hungry had sausages, chips, massive salad, gammon, 2 eggs, more chips, peas, even more chips over the course of the evening and was still hungry then stole hubbys easter eggs while he was sleeping, you cant imagin the stupid argument that caused :).
realy severe bruised type pains left side of stomache and lower back ache, few seconds of sickness then gone, cp checking still feels very hot
8 pdo bruised achy feeling still in stomach did hpt cause they kept screaming at me got :bfn: but oh well theres still time, sharp pains in bb not the normaly dull achy ones id normaly get just before AF

through out this time iv also still been checking cp and cm so i can complete my chart, cp has been up and down like a yoyo each day so no idea whats going on there alot higher and lower then iv ever found it before.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies 4 DPO today... and all day today had AF like cramps with bad bad mood and hot flushes... hung up phone on a client at work cuz she was slow in uderstanding things.. i knw rude...
feeling "wet" down there and felt like AF will come anytime.... still 9-10 days before AF arrives.. and thats abt it...

im veryt down there.. normal for me after O...
lets see what happens.. and smokey.. babe nice to see u here :)


----------



## loulou58

I think I o'vd around the weekend. So im guessing im about 6 or 7 dpo at most and about 4 or 5 at least (hopefully) 
Since Monday all ive wanted to do is sleep, i was acutally awake for only 4 hours of monday the rest of it i slept through till work on tues morning!! Ive come home from work and just wanted to sleep, im never like that! im hoping its a good sign. Ive also been pretty erm, "wet" down there for the last couple of days, and its pretty creamy. Ive had lower back ache and a few niggle pains down there the last two days, and LOTS of gassyness, bloat and wind sorry tmi! but im hoping that theyre all symptoms and not just me being a disgusting windy lazy person!!


----------



## Mitsuko

Even if my ticker says I ov'ed yesterday, I think I'm more 2-3 dpo.

So 
1-2-3 dpo: mild cramps, lots of CM


----------



## Tudor Rose

Im 1-2 dpo, i dont feel to great today very lethargic (hope im not coming down with anything) and my uterus and cervix seem to be aching dont know why still got sensitive nipples from ovulation


----------



## JemmaD

2dop- hungry in the moring and sleepy

3dop hungry 1st thing, ive been moody today in work and was almost sick when i was working with a smelly student, my boobs seem a bit bigger aswell, seem to have more cm aswell.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE X


----------



## xLauraLoo

3DPO - very 'wet' down there, lots of creamy CM. A few twinges here and there.


----------



## Pusskins

1DPO - nothing
2DPO - tearful, headaches, tired, brown discharge
3DPO - twinges, headaches, itchy boobs, very tired and hot flushes/sweats, brown discharge.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

3-4 dpo twinges in lower stomach
3 dpo cervix high and soft
4 dpo cervix lower, about mid height and a tad firmer. Creamy CM
5 dpo total exhaustion. Took 2 hour nap and I haven't napped in YEARS. 
5 dpo lower tummy cramps. Creamy lotion like CM
5 dpo cervix super high, can hardly reach it. Soft.
6 dpo cervix is high, soft. Still super tired. Cranky today. Lotion like CM
7 dpo cervix is super high and semi soft. Cranky today. Very thick and paste like CM. So nausous today, mouth watering, stomach heaving.
8 dpo cervix is high and semi firm this AM. bleeding gums when brushing teeth this AM. This PM had some slight spotting tonight! Yeah!! Hoping its implantation! It was just a tiny bit of brown blood in my panties when I went potty earlier, none on the TP or anything just the small amount on panties. My bb's are starting to get a tiny bit tender also. Finger crossed!!! The evening of 8 dpo cervix is really high and super soft.


----------



## Tudor Rose

1-2 DPO- lethargic, feeling unwell (coming down with a cold) Aching Cervix, sore Nipples from Ovulation cervix medium height, and still open slightly, plenty of cm.

2-3 DPO- full of a cold and a sore throat. still sore nipples, cervix high, plenty of cm, AF type cramps, lethargic still. cervix not aching today


----------



## xLauraLoo

4DPO really odd CM, never had it before. It's kind of egg white (some bits stretchy, some not), creamy, some bits watery and very sticky.

sorry for TMI! :blush:


----------



## mazza2003

My cm is very wet today. TMI I know.....


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am 5 DPO today. I have had lower back ache all day and slight cramps. Have been sneezing and runny nose but think this is due to hay fever. Don't feel any different to usual to be honest.My temp dipped slightly today. Would love it to shoot right up tomorrow.


----------



## Tudor Rose

3/ 4dpo morning girls i feel like death warmed up full of a cold i cant breathe and i have to go and work with the she devil today. got loads of cm this morning cervix still kinda soft. Af type cramp on my right side ( i ovulated from my left side this month) so tired and awful back ache.


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

Has anyone else ever got a :bfp: without out any symptoms? I'm 6 DPO and so far bar a few twinges 3 DPO i'm not really feeling anything.


----------



## smokey

smokey said:


> Here are my symptoms so far, this 2ww feels very different then anything before
> 
> OV - (morning)AF like pains always get this round 2 weeks before AF so nothing new (evening) sharp twinges followed by dull ache left side of lower stomach, changes to right side for a few mins then back to left side
> 1 dpo few little twinges on left side
> 2 dpo nothing
> 3 dpo few mins of af cramp and twinges, nothing like id normaly get
> 4 dpo nothing
> 5 dpo severe dull ach on left side, lower back ache, pink lotiony cm on tp never happened before and only happened once and at this point i burst into tears (stupid hormones)
> 6 dpo bit of af cramps no where near as bad as i would normaly get, noticed while checking cp that it all felt alot hotter then normal but probably just my imagination
> 7 dpo realy hungry had sausages, chips, massive salad, gammon, 2 eggs, more chips, peas, even more chips over the course of the evening and was still hungry then stole hubbys easter eggs while he was sleeping, you cant imagin the stupid argument that caused :).
> realy severe bruised type pains left side of stomache and lower back ache, few seconds of sickness then gone, cp checking still feels very hot
> 8 pdo bruised achy feeling still in stomach did hpt cause they kept screaming at me got :bfn: but oh well theres still time, sharp pains in bb not the normaly dull achy ones id normaly get just before AF
> 
> through out this time iv also still been checking cp and cm so i can complete my chart, cp has been up and down like a yoyo each day so no idea whats going on there alot higher and lower then iv ever found it before.

Well 10 dpo now and other then stomach feeling like its been kicked nothing else is going on


----------



## xLauraLoo

5DPO Really weird painful nipples, and my boobs are really itchy. Never had this before. CM is still a mixture of creamy/egg white/watery stuff. And there's a lot of it! (sorry TMI)


----------



## mazza2003

I think I have had a little implantation bleeding, and mild cramps! 7DPO....


----------



## leelee

mazza2003 said:


> I think I have had a little implantation bleeding, and mild cramps! 7DPO....

Wow, you must be really excited!!!


----------



## missy123

im 4 DPO and have no symptoms,but i had none when i was pregnant the last time,just biger boobs but they go up and down all the time :rofl:


----------



## mazza2003

I will be laughing on the other side of my face leelee when I get a BFN!!! I have convinced myself that this is it! Get ready with the tissues! LOL.....

Missy123, it could be that these symptoms are all in my head, so at 4dpo I dont think it is unusual to not feel anything. More likely I am suffering from an over imagination!


----------



## leelee

mazza2003 said:


> I will be laughing on the other side of my face leelee when I get a BFN!!! I have convinced myself that this is it! Get ready with the tissues! LOL.....
> 
> Missy123, it could be that these symptoms are all in my head, so at 4dpo I dont think it is unusual to not feel anything. More likely I am suffering from an over imagination!

Don't think you could imagine implantation bleeding though so that is a great sign.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## missy123

thats a good sign and dont get negative girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

mornimg girls according to my ticker i am around 5 dpo so i,d say4-5 jist incase i ov later.

still full of a cold, had to drag my self out of bed this morning to get up for work im so tired.
cervix is mid height. mid softness and shut, feel wet last night had a load of creamy stuff (tmi)
got strange twinge on my right side it doesnt feel lik AF its not painful think it feels like pulling???also sore nipples.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey missy where on the same cycle date how are you hun?


----------



## xLauraLoo

6DPO extremely sore nipples. They hurt like a bitch! I had extremely painful bloating/gass/trapped wind early hours of the morning. I also have milking white spots around my nipples that weren't there before. could this be a sign?


----------



## mazza2003

Sounds good XLauraloo! I think the nipple spots are a very good sign!


----------



## xLauraLoo

mazza2003 said:


> Sounds good XLauraloo! I think the nipple spots are a very good sign!

oh i hope so! fingers crossed. I'm just trying to not get my hopes up and put it out of my mind for a bit.. but everytime i feel a shooting pain it can't help but remind me :dohh:

Your signs sound good too, especially possible implantation bleeding! good luck :hugs: how many DPO are you hun? xx


----------



## smokey

smokey said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Here are my symptoms so far, this 2ww feels very different then anything before
> 
> OV - (morning)AF like pains always get this round 2 weeks before AF so nothing new (evening) sharp twinges followed by dull ache left side of lower stomach, changes to right side for a few mins then back to left side
> 1 dpo few little twinges on left side
> 2 dpo nothing
> 3 dpo few mins of af cramp and twinges, nothing like id normaly get
> 4 dpo nothing
> 5 dpo severe dull ach on left side, lower back ache, pink lotiony cm on tp never happened before and only happened once and at this point i burst into tears (stupid hormones)
> 6 dpo bit of af cramps no where near as bad as i would normaly get, noticed while checking cp that it all felt alot hotter then normal but probably just my imagination
> 7 dpo realy hungry had sausages, chips, massive salad, gammon, 2 eggs, more chips, peas, even more chips over the course of the evening and was still hungry then stole hubbys easter eggs while he was sleeping, you cant imagin the stupid argument that caused :).
> realy severe bruised type pains left side of stomache and lower back ache, few seconds of sickness then gone, cp checking still feels very hot
> 8 pdo bruised achy feeling still in stomach did hpt cause they kept screaming at me got :bfn: but oh well theres still time, sharp pains in bb not the normaly dull achy ones id normaly get just before AF
> 
> through out this time iv also still been checking cp and cm so i can complete my chart, cp has been up and down like a yoyo each day so no idea whats going on there alot higher and lower then iv ever found it before.
> 
> Well 10 dpo now and other then stomach feeling like its been kicked nothing else is going onClick to expand...

11 dpo woke up this morning all bunged up feels like im getting a cold.
been sick all night and feel rotten this morning putting it down to a possible tummy bug at the moment cant stay off the toilet for one reason or the other (you get the ide i dont need to go into tmi :) )


----------



## mazza2003

I am on 8DPO, the brown cm was yesterday and I have had cramping. My boobs are totally fine though (apart from itchy nipples and they are ok now) so thats not great. When are you testing?


----------



## mazza2003

Smokey- I thought I had a cold when I woke up, although feel better now that I am up. Thats odd?!


----------



## xLauraLoo

mazza2003 said:


> I am on 8DPO, the brown cm was yesterday and I have had cramping. My boobs are totally fine though (apart from itchy nipples and they are ok now) so thats not great. When are you testing?

I was thinking on the 15th. I'm due the 18th.. so it's not too early.. but obviously i'm still risking a BFN. It's just it's my OH's birthday on the 15th May so i thought it'd be a perfect birthday present.

when are you testing?


----------



## mazza2003

That would be a lovely present! Fx for you hun, and let me know how it goes.XXX


----------



## xLauraLoo

will do :) you too! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

home form work extremely exhausted. kept getting the tugging feeling and the need to break wind :blush: lol


----------



## JemmaD

ive been getting pains down below and have been very wet down there (tmi sorry ) do you think its a sign? x


----------



## smokey

mazza2003 said:


> Smokey- I thought I had a cold when I woke up, although feel better now that I am up. Thats odd?!

same here, after about an hour or so it went and i seem fine now, although i am considering using it as an exscuse not to go back into work this afternoon I hate 14 hour split shifts :)


----------



## xLauraLoo

sorry to be such a post whore on this thread.. but my nipples are now unbearable to touch! :cry: they sting so much. My righthand boob has swelled during the day and is now noticably bigger than the other and hurts a lot more. why do my boobs hurt _so_ much!? :(


----------



## mazza2003

Aw hun, thats a shame, but hopefully its a good sign. Not long to go.... XXXX


----------



## Tudor Rose

woke this morning with pressure where i had ahd the pulling yesterday went the loo had a shower. anyway just been the loo again and there was a small amount of pinky spotting. im not getting my hopes up yet. also (.Y.) are very tender to touchj.

on top of that im full of a cold, didnt sleep ell last night so have a migraine this morning and my sinus' are killing me.
im 6/7dpo


----------



## WhosThatGirl

WhosThatGirl said:


> 3-4 dpo twinges in lower stomach
> 3 dpo cervix high and soft
> 4 dpo cervix lower, about mid height and a tad firmer. Creamy CM
> 5 dpo total exhaustion. Took 2 hour nap and I haven't napped in YEARS.
> 5 dpo lower tummy cramps. Creamy lotion like CM
> 5 dpo cervix super high, can hardly reach it. Soft.
> 6 dpo cervix is high, soft. Still super tired. Cranky today. Lotion like CM
> 7 dpo cervix is super high and semi soft. Cranky today. Very thick and paste like CM. So nausous today, mouth watering, stomach heaving.
> 8 dpo cervix is high and semi firm this AM. bleeding gums when brushing teeth this AM. This PM had some slight spotting tonight! Yeah!! Hoping its implantation! It was just a tiny bit of brown blood in my panties when I went potty earlier, none on the TP or anything just the small amount on panties. My bb's are starting to get a tiny bit tender also. Finger crossed!!! The evening of 8 dpo cervix is really high and super soft.

9dpo. Tested today and :bfn: though I know that it is early and there is still hope/time this cycle :) Cervix is high and firm today. HUGE appetite. I know the appetite doesnt come on untill later in pregnancy so i'm not counting this as a symptom. However, if I continue to eat this way and do not become pregngant, I will at least LOOK pregnant.. haha.


----------



## xLauraLoo

WhosThatGirl said:


> However, if I continue to eat this way and do not become pregngant, I will at least LOOK pregnant.. haha.

:rofl::rofl: me too! I feel exactly the same. haha xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Oh Tudor....here's hoping it's implantation!!! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Looking good for you Tudor Rose!

I am 8 DPO and have low temp compared to other months so not holding out much hope. However, I might as well symptom spot with everyone.

7 DPO - had some AF type cramps and a sore lower back, went for a nap in the evening (unlike me). Very cranky all weekend

8 DPO - erect and itchy nipples, really bad mood. Emotional, anything could set me off

That's it. As I said, I'm not very hopeful :(


----------



## amy.j

4DPO - Very bad headaches bigger bb's and dark nipples
5DPO - Very bad head again , nice nails , moody cow 
6DPO - Headache still,peeing loads , sore bb's, feel like crying , hot flushes.
 7DPO - calm cool and collective , bloated tummy, bigger bb's darker nipples, NO HEADACHE YEY!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

Mitsuko said:


> Even if my ticker says I ov'ed yesterday, I think I'm more 2-3 dpo.
> 
> So
> 1-2-3 dpo: mild cramps, lots of CM

Didn't really monitor my symptoms in the past few days but here:

4-5-6 dpo: abundant CM
7 dpo: dull sensation in lower abdomen, tiredness (had a short night so might be unrelated), boobs feel a little bit bigger (I might just imagine that)


----------



## xLauraLoo

7/8DPO: felt slightly nauseous this morning. It was like a wave that sort of came over me really quicky. Yawning all day and absolutely shattered. Had cramps in lower abdomen that felt like AF was on her way (not due for another week). Been quite dizzy as well. Good news though, my boobs have calmed down slightly! they are still sore, but not half as much as before.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

WhosThatGirl said:


> WhosThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 3-4 dpo twinges in lower stomach
> 3 dpo cervix high and soft
> 4 dpo cervix lower, about mid height and a tad firmer. Creamy CM
> 5 dpo total exhaustion. Took 2 hour nap and I haven't napped in YEARS.
> 5 dpo lower tummy cramps. Creamy lotion like CM
> 5 dpo cervix super high, can hardly reach it. Soft.
> 6 dpo cervix is high, soft. Still super tired. Cranky today. Lotion like CM
> 7 dpo cervix is super high and semi soft. Cranky today. Very thick and paste like CM. So nausous today, mouth watering, stomach heaving.
> 8 dpo cervix is high and semi firm this AM. bleeding gums when brushing teeth this AM. This PM had some slight spotting tonight! Yeah!! Hoping its implantation! It was just a tiny bit of brown blood in my panties when I went potty earlier, none on the TP or anything just the small amount on panties. My bb's are starting to get a tiny bit tender also. Finger crossed!!! The evening of 8 dpo cervix is really high and super soft.
> 
> 9dpo. Tested today and :bfn: though I know that it is early and there is still hope/time this cycle :) Cervix is high and firm today. HUGE appetite. I know the appetite doesnt come on untill later in pregnancy so i'm not counting this as a symptom. However, if I continue to eat this way and do not become pregngant, I will at least LOOK pregnant.. haha.Click to expand...

10dpo. Tested with an IC this morning. Think I might see the faintest of faint lines (within time limit- after 4 min). However cervix has moved down to a mid and soft and slightly open position this AM which makes me think AF might be coming but she isn't due for 5 more days!


----------



## bw9522

i dont know exactly what dpo my symptoms are but they are. Bloatedness and wind, i did have really sore nipples which as now eased, a pully sensation in tummy and i have been more snappy towards oh.


----------



## mazza2003

Amyj- what is it with nice nails? Last time I was preggo, my nails were great. Is it hormones? I have the mother of all heart burn? I dont get that normally. Is this good?


----------



## loulou58

Im possiby up to 11dpo and the last week or so ive been v. wet down there! like more than usual. Ive had lots of wind, my boobs hurt and i have been gettin like odd twinges rather than the normal AF cramps i start gettin a few days before she's due. Im due AF on Friday and i usually spot a coupla days before.


----------



## kellyo

Hi all,

Thought I'd join in - I'm not too sure what dpo I am - think it may be 7dpo. 

I had pains earlier this afternoon, felt like wind pain. Tonight my stomach is bloated, keep getting a weird pain near belly button and a weird tensing feeling - like pressure in my stomach - the only way I can describe it is when you have a bad stomach and you get that feeling and have to dash to the loo lol but it's not a bad stomach just a weird feeling. Does that make sense?

Anyone had any of this? x


----------



## WhosThatGirl

loulou58 said:


> Im possiby up to 11dpo and the last week or so ive been v. wet down there! like more than usual. Ive had lots of wind, my boobs hurt and i have been gettin like odd twinges rather than the normal AF cramps i start gettin a few days before she's due. Im due AF on Friday and i usually spot a coupla days before.

LouLou58:

We are on the exact same cycle! I am also due with AF friday and on day 25 of a 29 day cycle. FX we both get our bfp's this month!


----------



## bw9522

kellyo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd join in - I'm not too sure what dpo I am - think it may be 7dpo.
> 
> I had pains earlier this afternoon, felt like wind pain. Tonight my stomach is bloated, keep getting a weird pain near belly button and a weird tensing feeling - like pressure in my stomach - the only way I can describe it is when you have a bad stomach and you get that feeling and have to dash to the loo lol but it's not a bad stomach just a weird feeling. Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyone had any of this? x

thats how i feel kellyo i am 6-7dpo


----------



## kellyo

> thats how i feel kellyo i am 6-7dpo

Well fingers crossed it's a sign x


----------



## xLauraLoo

I have great nails too.. and it's odd because mine are normally very short, brittle and flakey. I wouldn't of thought of this being a sign!


----------



## Mitsuko

Mitsuko said:


> 1-2-3 dpo: mild cramps, lots of CM
> 4-5-6 dpo: abundant CM
> 7 dpo: dull sensation in lower abdomen, tiredness (had a short night so might be unrelated), boobs feel a little bit bigger (I might just imagine that)

8 dpo: mild cramps, tiredness, feeling depressed, boobs still feel weird


----------



## smokey

smokey said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Here are my symptoms so far, this 2ww feels very different then anything before
> 
> OV - (morning)AF like pains always get this round 2 weeks before AF so nothing new (evening) sharp twinges followed by dull ache left side of lower stomach, changes to right side for a few mins then back to left side
> 1 dpo few little twinges on left side
> 2 dpo nothing
> 3 dpo few mins of af cramp and twinges, nothing like id normaly get
> 4 dpo nothing
> 5 dpo severe dull ach on left side, lower back ache, pink lotiony cm on tp never happened before and only happened once and at this point i burst into tears (stupid hormones)
> 6 dpo bit of af cramps no where near as bad as i would normaly get, noticed while checking cp that it all felt alot hotter then normal but probably just my imagination
> 7 dpo realy hungry had sausages, chips, massive salad, gammon, 2 eggs, more chips, peas, even more chips over the course of the evening and was still hungry then stole hubbys easter eggs while he was sleeping, you cant imagin the stupid argument that caused :).
> realy severe bruised type pains left side of stomache and lower back ache, few seconds of sickness then gone, cp checking still feels very hot
> 8 pdo bruised achy feeling still in stomach did hpt cause they kept screaming at me got :bfn: but oh well theres still time, sharp pains in bb not the normaly dull achy ones id normaly get just before AF
> 
> through out this time iv also still been checking cp and cm so i can complete my chart, cp has been up and down like a yoyo each day so no idea whats going on there alot higher and lower then iv ever found it before.
> 
> Well 10 dpo now and other then stomach feeling like its been kicked nothing else is going onClick to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo woke up this morning all bunged up feels like im getting a cold.
> been sick all night and feel rotten this morning putting it down to a possible tummy bug at the moment cant stay off the toilet for one reason or the other (you get the ide i dont need to go into tmi :) )Click to expand...

13 dpo nothing new going on still got the heavy feeling in stomach and cervix has taken to hiding up high and refusing to come down and boobs have now started to hurt a bit but nothing else going on.

i do have a question for you girls though, on 5dpo i got some light pink lotiony spotting could this be implantation, iv never has spotting outside af before and the other strange thing was at the same time i checked my cp and it was so low and soft only 1 knuckle in never had it that low before but the day before it was high and went back to high the day after, does this sound normal?


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies.... how r u all
well im 9 DPO today and since 3 DPO my AF like cramps continues... today they r bad and my mood swings are horrible.. dunno y i took it on DH.. ith no fault of his.. funny thing is i knw im being unreasonable still.. other then that i had a bit of creamy CM (sorry TMI) , not much but unusual for me after O as im super dry

its too early to POAS.. so basically i have to wait.. which is so frustating..

PS: Also having headche for past 2 days..


----------



## natasja32

aneageraussie said:


> hey ladies.... how r u all
> well im 9 DPO today and since 3 DPO my AF like cramps continues... today they r bad and my mood swings are horrible.. dunno y i took it on DH.. ith no fault of his.. funny thing is i knw im being unreasonable still.. other then that i had a bit of creamy CM (sorry TMI) , not much but unusual for me after O as im super dry
> 
> its too early to POAS.. so basically i have to wait.. which is so frustating..
> 
> PS: Also having headche for past 2 days..

Hey sweetheart...im only 4/5 DPO and have had dull period like ache in lower stomach accompanied by lower back ache. How lovely! Ive also had really bad headaches last few days. Mood swings here too,and very teary for no reason at all. Been feeling very nausias last few days too,was up untill 3 this morning because of it.Ive also had this weird like bubbling above my pubic bone.( might be gas,as ive been super farty too :blush:):rofl: Hope you get your :bfp: sweetie. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello girls

I am getting odd cramps too and have had them for about 5 days now. Also terrible windy pops :dohh:

Boobs are feeling slightly bigger (but not sore).

I am hoping this will be our lucky month xxxxx


----------



## natasja32

Rumpskin said:


> Hello girls
> 
> I am getting odd cramps too and have had them for about 5 days now. Also terrible windy pops :dohh:
> 
> Boobs are feeling slightly bigger (but not sore).
> 
> I am hoping this will be our lucky month xxxxx

:rofl::rofl: at " terrible windy pops" So sorry hun,dont mean to laugh,just sounded so funny,as this is what i say to my 3 year old. Fingers crossed for your :bfp: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

natasja32 said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls
> 
> I am getting odd cramps too and have had them for about 5 days now. Also terrible windy pops :dohh:
> 
> Boobs are feeling slightly bigger (but not sore).
> 
> I am hoping this will be our lucky month xxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: at " terrible windy pops" So sorry hun,dont mean to laugh,just sounded so funny,as this is what i say to my 3 year old. Fingers crossed for your :bfp: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: - been hanging around my sisters kids too much.


----------



## Tudor Rose

7/8 dpo- woke feeling hungover even though i had been tucked up in bed last night and havent had a drop of alcohol in 5 month, full of wind :blush: feel completely drained lots of cm.


----------



## mazza2003

My teeth hurt like hell!


----------



## xLauraLoo

Fell asleep at work today :dohh: and I think I'm going to have a nap now as well. I'm completely exhausted and drained of energy. My nipples are still itchy and sore. My CM has disappeared though, bit worried about this. can anyone shed any light on the CM situation? haha xxx


----------



## smokey

aneageraussie said:


> hey ladies.... how r u all
> well im 9 DPO today and since 3 DPO my AF like cramps continues... today they r bad and my mood swings are horrible.. dunno y i took it on DH.. ith no fault of his.. funny thing is i knw im being unreasonable still.. other then that i had a bit of creamy CM (sorry TMI) , not much but unusual for me after O as im super dry
> 
> its too early to POAS.. so basically i have to wait.. which is so frustating..
> 
> PS: Also having headche for past 2 days..

I dont normaly suffer that bad with mood swings well actualy does thumping a co worker count??? trust me he deserved it :) im not normaly a violant person but he was just winding me up all day kept throwing things at me and now he wont come anywhere near me, its slightly funny cos hes nearly 2 foot taller then me and flinches if i make a sudden movement now.


----------



## mazza2003

God I hope this nausea is not a sign of things to come. My mouth is watery and yuck. To eat or not to eat....that is the question.


----------



## Tudor Rose

didnt type all my sysmptoms in before as i felt so drained just had a nap and had a bite to eat i feel a little brighter.

okay so today 7/8dpoextremely tired feel so worn out and drained, felt sicky this morning but is soon cleared still full of a cold. peeing a little more. more yellow/snot like cm, cervix shut tight and of medium height. heartburn last night. i hope i get my :bfp: its really been on my mind today


----------



## nnn84

Hi Everyone!

Well ff has predicted my ovulation, and Im 5dpo today apparantly.

The symptoms Ive had over the last day or so 4/5dpo

Tired / worn out - could be because of this cold I have

Loss of appetite - again could be due to the cold Ive had!

Sore (.Y.) - But only really when proded

Twinges - the odd twinge in my lower stomach feels a little like preassure being applied to the area?

Lots of cm creamy / lotiony but also stretchy?? White in colour?? Is this normal?? I thought Stretchy was fertile cm? Do you think I might not have ovulated yet??

Getting really confused about all of this cm, any body able to give some advice??


----------



## kellyo

8 dpo I think - had AF pains today - I wish I could say they felt a little different but they didn't! I know it's early for them to start but I'm sure I have had them early in previous months or am I just being to negative!!! :(


----------



## mazza2003

Tudor Rose- i hear you on the heart burn. I have only had it once before (after drinking a lot of vodka). I hope you get your BFP, you are round about the same stage as you. FX for you. XXX


----------



## natasja32

mazza2003 said:


> God I hope this nausea is not a sign of things to come. My mouth is watery and yuck. To eat or not to eat....that is the question.

Ugh the dreaded nausia. Ive woken up the last few night around 1-3 in morning with my mouth watering,laying there just waiting for it!! Horrid! I have no idea whats up with that..:hissy:


----------



## Raggydoll

kellyo said:


> 8 dpo I think - had AF pains today - I wish I could say they felt a little different but they didn't! I know it's early for them to start but I'm sure I have had them early in previous months or am I just being to negative!!! :(

I feel the same too. I can feel AF coming. The :witch: got me at 10dpo last month so I think it's going to be the same again this month. I'm so disappointed. :cry:
 
Hope it works out for you and you get your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## mazza2003

natasja32- its the drawn out nature of it. If you could just puke and be done it might be ok, (I hate puking) but no it is just the feeling which is just awful!


----------



## kellyo

Raggydoll said:


> kellyo said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo I think - had AF pains today - I wish I could say they felt a little different but they didn't! I know it's early for them to start but I'm sure I have had them early in previous months or am I just being to negative!!! :(
> 
> I feel the same too. I can feel AF coming. The :witch: got me at 10dpo last month so I think it's going to be the same again this month. I'm so disappointed. :cry:
> 
> Hope it works out for you and you get your :bfp:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

It's awful isn't it!!!

Hope you get your :bfp: too xx


----------



## SpecialK

Well I'm 10dpo and would like to share my symptoms so far:

NATTA! I have absolutely no symptoms. Nothing. Zero. Zilch. I though yesterday my boobies were getting sore - but I think it's because I have been constantly poking and prodding at them hoping for some kind of painful feeling!! 

Well, who knows - maybe the absence of symptoms is a symptom for me?:dohh:


----------



## mazza2003

I ate to relieve the nausea, now I have horrendous heart burn.....


----------



## natasja32

mazza2003 said:


> I ate to relieve the nausea, now I have horrendous heart burn.....

I know what you mean,eating seems to calm my sickness down for a bit too. Was awake early hours of the morning thinking about what i could eat. Constanly hungry,but feel sick too......:dohh: You cant win!!


----------



## bw9522

7-8 dpo- felt sick and dizzy this morning like ypu do when you dont eat all day but it did not go when i did eat, it went on or bout an hour, weeing more and got wind( well more than uasual) watery cm needed to use panty liner, when i went toilet this evening there was the tinyest spot of red on panty liner, tbh if i was not looking for it i would not have seen it. Also i have been having strange very vivid dream that actualy wake me up in the night.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

WhosThatGirl said:


> WhosThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhosThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 3-4 dpo twinges in lower stomach
> 3 dpo cervix high and soft
> 4 dpo cervix lower, about mid height and a tad firmer. Creamy CM
> 5 dpo total exhaustion. Took 2 hour nap and I haven't napped in YEARS.
> 5 dpo lower tummy cramps. Creamy lotion like CM
> 5 dpo cervix super high, can hardly reach it. Soft.
> 6 dpo cervix is high, soft. Still super tired. Cranky today. Lotion like CM
> 7 dpo cervix is super high and semi soft. Cranky today. Very thick and paste like CM. So nausous today, mouth watering, stomach heaving.
> 8 dpo cervix is high and semi firm this AM. bleeding gums when brushing teeth this AM. This PM had some slight spotting tonight! Yeah!! Hoping its implantation! It was just a tiny bit of brown blood in my panties when I went potty earlier, none on the TP or anything just the small amount on panties. My bb's are starting to get a tiny bit tender also. Finger crossed!!! The evening of 8 dpo cervix is really high and super soft.
> 
> 9dpo. Tested today and :bfn: though I know that it is early and there is still hope/time this cycle :) Cervix is high and firm today. HUGE appetite. I know the appetite doesnt come on untill later in pregnancy so i'm not counting this as a symptom. However, if I continue to eat this way and do not become pregngant, I will at least LOOK pregnant.. haha.Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo. Tested with an IC this morning. Think I might see the faintest of faint lines (within time limit- after 4 min). However cervix has moved down to a mid and soft and slightly open position this AM which makes me think AF might be coming but she isn't due for 5 more days!Click to expand...

10dpo PM Cervix moved back up to a high semi firm position. Had a few brown blood tinged mucous globs when using bathroom. Cramping.

11dpo Cervix is high and semi firm. ONE breast hurts the other is fine. Sore throat today. bfn hpt and ic this AM


----------



## Mitsuko

Mitsuko said:


> 1-2-3 dpo: mild cramps, lots of CM
> 4-5-6 dpo: abundant CM
> 7 dpo: dull sensation in lower abdomen, tiredness (had a short night so might be unrelated), boobs feel a little bit bigger (I might just imagine that)
> 8 dpo: mild cramps, tiredness, feeling depressed, boobs still feel weird

9 dpo: Still very tired (fell asleep on the couch yesterday), mild headache, general feeling of being "unwell", boobs feeling weird


----------



## leelee

10 DPO - constantly erect nipples. Does anyone else have this? Also feeling gassy and bloated


----------



## natasja32

Bad moodswings! I feel like poop,crying then angry,and constantly snapping at poor kiddies and hubby. Then i burst into tears.....Stupid hormones!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Leelee - Oh yes - I even had to take my bra off last night it was annoying me sooo much:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs Doddy said:


> Leelee - Oh yes - I even had to take my bra off last night it was annoying me sooo much:rofl:

I am looking at mine with amusement as they are constantly erect. They aren't sore to touch but do tingle. What are we like!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you?

8dpo dont think im feeling much today...


----------



## mazza2003

I had heart burn all last night and then was awake at 5.30 with horrendous nausea and headache. It went away and I was convinced that was me, however BFN on FRER. I am only 12DPO, but I would have thought it would have shown by then (says 6 days early). I am due my AF on friday. This is hell on earth........I am actually quite upset. I know that sounds ultra impatient but this is exactly what happened when I had my ectopic and I never showed positive until 6 weeks and ruptured at 8. I am now scared. Sorry for moaning......


----------



## xLauraLoo

anyone mind if i put all my dpo (plus today's) into one post? makes it easier for me to read if anything else!

1DPO: Ovulation. Cramps, AF like pains.
2DPO: Slight twinges and cramps, slightly sore nipples and boobs.
3DPO: Lots of creamy CM. A few twinges here and there.
4DPO: Odd CM, never had it before. Mix of EW, creamy, watery stuff.
5DPO: Itchy boobs and sore nipples. Lots of CM. In evening very bloated and cramps.
6DPO: Very lethargic. Excruciating painful nipples and full boobs. Right boob bigger than left. Bloated and cramps. Very gassy.
7DPO: felt slightly nauseous this morning. It was like a wave that sort of came over me really quicky. Yawning all day and absolutely shattered. Had cramps in lower abdomen that felt like AF was on her way (not due for another week). Been quite dizzy as well. My boobs have calmed down slightly! they are still sore, but not half as much as before. Sore throat, stuffy nose. Weird glob of EWCM. Other than this CM has seemed to have disappeared.
8DPO: Extremely tired, slight cramps, slighty sore nipples. Headache and dizziness. Sore throat, stuffy nose.
9DPO: Sickly in the morning, nauseous all day. very sore throat, stuffy nose. Very tired. Very dizzy, odd cramps here and there. sore boobs have virutually disapered, nipples are just tender to touch. No CM to speak of, very weird for this time in my cycle. If i do have it it's creamy. Women who I was sat next to at lunch had an orange, and it was the most overpowering smell I've ever smelt. It went straight up my nose and virtually made me gag.

Since 4dpo I've also had loose stools/diarrhea. I've heard of constipation in early pregnancy.. but not diarrhea. anyone else?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

xLauraLoo said:


> anyone mind if i put all my dpo (plus today's) into one post? makes it easier for me to read if anything else!
> 
> 1DPO: Ovulation. Cramps, AF like pains.
> 2DPO: Slight twinges and cramps, slightly sore nipples and boobs.
> 3DPO: Lots of creamy CM. A few twinges here and there.
> 4DPO: Odd CM, never had it before. Mix of EW, creamy, watery stuff.
> 5DPO: Itchy boobs and sore nipples. Lots of CM. In evening very bloated and cramps.
> 6DPO: Very lethargic. Excruciating painful nipples and full boobs. Right boob bigger than left. Bloated and cramps. Very gassy.
> 7DPO: felt slightly nauseous this morning. It was like a wave that sort of came over me really quicky. Yawning all day and absolutely shattered. Had cramps in lower abdomen that felt like AF was on her way (not due for another week). Been quite dizzy as well. My boobs have calmed down slightly! they are still sore, but not half as much as before. Sore throat, stuffy nose. Weird glob of EWCM. Other than this CM has seemed to have disappeared.
> 8DPO: Extremely tired, slight cramps, slighty sore nipples. Headache and dizziness. Sore throat, stuffy nose.
> 9DPO: Sickly in the morning, nauseous all day. very sore throat, stuffy nose. Very tired. Very dizzy, odd cramps here and there. sore boobs have virutually disapered, nipples are just tender to touch. No CM to speak of, very weird for this time in my cycle. If i do have it it's creamy. Women who I was sat next to at lunch had an orange, and it was the most overpowering smell I've ever smelt. It went straight up my nose and virtually made me gag.
> 
> Since 4dpo I've also had loose stools/diarrhea. I've heard of constipation in early pregnancy.. but not diarrhea. anyone else?


Thats quite a list !!!! - when are you going to test ????


----------



## loulou58

I felt a bit dizzy last night making our tea, and i was awake early morning about 3 or 4 feeling sick, i woke up with my hand on my abdomen all protective like! haha I feel a bit sick again now. Im hopefully 12 or 13dpo today. I have a boots 50miu text but i wanted a Frer test but went to the Asda last night to get one and they had each one boxed up in alarmed boxes so that would mean id of had to get the till person to open it up for me to buy it, i felt like a kid thinking ooh i dont want no one seeing me! haha so i left it.


----------



## OULINA

xLauraLoo said:


> anyone mind if i put all my dpo (plus today's) into one post? makes it easier for me to read if anything else!
> 
> 1DPO: Ovulation. Cramps, AF like pains.
> 2DPO: Slight twinges and cramps, slightly sore nipples and boobs.
> 3DPO: Lots of creamy CM. A few twinges here and there.
> 4DPO: Odd CM, never had it before. Mix of EW, creamy, watery stuff.
> 5DPO: Itchy boobs and sore nipples. Lots of CM. In evening very bloated and cramps.
> 6DPO: Very lethargic. Excruciating painful nipples and full boobs. Right boob bigger than left. Bloated and cramps. Very gassy.
> 7DPO: felt slightly nauseous this morning. It was like a wave that sort of came over me really quicky. Yawning all day and absolutely shattered. Had cramps in lower abdomen that felt like AF was on her way (not due for another week). Been quite dizzy as well. My boobs have calmed down slightly! they are still sore, but not half as much as before. Sore throat, stuffy nose. Weird glob of EWCM. Other than this CM has seemed to have disappeared.
> 8DPO: Extremely tired, slight cramps, slighty sore nipples. Headache and dizziness. Sore throat, stuffy nose.
> 9DPO: Sickly in the morning, nauseous all day. very sore throat, stuffy nose. Very tired. Very dizzy, odd cramps here and there. sore boobs have virutually disapered, nipples are just tender to touch. No CM to speak of, very weird for this time in my cycle. If i do have it it's creamy. Women who I was sat next to at lunch had an orange, and it was the most overpowering smell I've ever smelt. It went straight up my nose and virtually made me gag.
> 
> Since 4dpo I've also had loose stools/diarrhea. I've heard of constipation in early pregnancy.. but not diarrhea. anyone else?

omg... you got so many symptoms that remind me of mine when i was pregnant with my son....especialy the diarrhea part! i had a :bfp: at 11dpo...when are you planing on testing? :dust:

i am ovulating right now....ouch! so :happydance: i am gonna start symptom charting tomorrow :happydance:

good luck to all of us !!!this month looks like a lucky on.... have you seen how many :bfp: there are at the may testing thread...?!!!!

[-o&lt;:dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## xLauraLoo

Mrs Doddy said:


> Thats quite a list !!!! - when are you going to test ????

Haha, i know! half of it is probably in my head :dohh: i over analyse everything!

I'm thinking of testing on 15th, because it's my OH's birthday (might be a nice suprise!). If it's BFN, i'll wait to see if AF is late. I'm expecting a BFN though, I can't ever imagine getting that BFP. I'm also scared all the symptoms are in my head and I'm convincing myself I'm pregnant when I'm actually not :blush: ah well. only time will tell!


----------



## xLauraLoo

OULINA said:


> omg... you got so many symptoms that remind me of mine when i was pregnant with my son....especialy the diarrhea part! i had a :bfp: at 11dpo...when are you planing on testing? :dust:
> 
> [-o&lt;:dust:[-o&lt;


That's interesting about the diarrhea! (that sounds a bit icky actually.. haha!) thanks for the information. I'm testing on the 15th.. OH's birthday! I'll be 11 dpo too.

Hope you get your BFP this month xxxx :dust:


----------



## missy123

Tudor Rose said:


> hey missy where on the same cycle date how are you hun?


im ok hun,crying all day which is not like me..having the white CM that ive also never had i also have a temperature today so i too may be coming down with something :cry:


----------



## kermie219

well I am 8dpo and so freaking exhausted.....everytime I get a cramp in my boob or abdomen I jump a little lol and oh man any sudden wave a sickness I get, I just get the overwhelming urge to pee on a stick HELP I'M GOING CRAZY :rofl:


----------



## kellyo

9dpo today - AF pains have now stopped - thank god!! 

No CM whatsoever - is that good or bad??? Feel a bit more tired today but that's it. x


----------



## aneageraussie

11 DPO today and past few days i have AF like cramps.. more in evenings then anytime.
Last night i was so sure AF is coming because i was having tummy cramps... 
and another thing in m noticing is back pain..
i NEVER get back pain with Af but past few days i hv severe back pain..

i really dunno what to think.. too scared to test as i hv a feeling i will see :bfn:.


----------



## bring.it.on

Hi everyone, im a newbie and hope im in the right thread
I have been using OPK which the lines were allmost the same last Sunday, tested again on the Tuesday and the test line was darker than the control line so i presume i go on Tuesdays date.
So 7 days later (including the Tuesday) i had some light brown discharge, aching lower back,some pain off and on in stomache and some sharp tingly pain in the vagina (TMI) and a tibgly boob... the discharge pretty much stopped by Wednesday (very light mainly when i went to the toilet) BUT i still have the aching lower back..
I am so hoping that these are all symptoms
Do you think i go by the Tuesday as O day??


----------



## aneageraussie

i wud say that if u got positive OPk on tuesday u O 24-36 hours after that so i will count thursday as 1DPO..(hope that makes sense)

and ur symtomps sound promising :)


----------



## kellyo

10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx


----------



## aneageraussie

thats great news Kelly.. i hope this is it for u :happydance:


----------



## xLauraLoo

kellyo said:


> 10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx

wow, that sounds really promising. :hugs: FRER's are unusual for evaps, and if you've got two faint lines that's really good! I'd wait till you get a stronger line on a FRER to test on a digital, because they only register 50miu of hCG. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## xLauraLoo

xLauraLoo said:


> anyone mind if i put all my dpo (plus today's) into one post? makes it easier for me to read if anything else!
> 
> 1DPO: Ovulation. Cramps, AF like pains.
> 2DPO: Slight twinges and cramps, slightly sore nipples and boobs.
> 3DPO: Lots of creamy CM. A few twinges here and there.
> 4DPO: Odd CM, never had it before. Mix of EW, creamy, watery stuff.
> 5DPO: Itchy boobs and sore nipples. Lots of CM. In evening very bloated and cramps.
> 6DPO: Very lethargic. Excruciating painful nipples and full boobs. Right boob bigger than left. Bloated and cramps. Very gassy.
> 7DPO: felt slightly nauseous this morning. It was like a wave that sort of came over me really quicky. Yawning all day and absolutely shattered. Had cramps in lower abdomen that felt like AF was on her way (not due for another week). Been quite dizzy as well. My boobs have calmed down slightly! they are still sore, but not half as much as before. Sore throat, stuffy nose. Weird glob of EWCM. Other than this CM has seemed to have disappeared.
> 8DPO: Extremely tired, slight cramps, slighty sore nipples. Headache and dizziness. Sore throat, stuffy nose.
> 9DPO: Sickly in the morning, nauseous all day. very sore throat, stuffy nose. Very tired. Very dizzy, odd cramps here and there. sore boobs have virutually disapered, nipples are just tender to touch. No CM to speak of, very weird for this time in my cycle. If i do have it it's creamy. Women who I was sat next to at lunch had an orange, and it was the most overpowering smell I've ever smelt. It went straight up my nose and virtually made me gag.
> 
> Since 4dpo I've also had loose stools/diarrhea. I've heard of constipation in early pregnancy.. but not diarrhea. anyone else?

10DPO: Starting to think this isn't my month, boobs have completely stopped hurting and CM completely gone. Although I'm still exhausted (literally had to drag myself out of bed this morning) and I have backache, which feel like someone's poking me with something sharp every 10-20 seconds in my lower right hand side of my back. Still have unexplained diarrhea. Very sore throat, and more stuffy nose than ever.

I'm testing tomorrow guys! I can feel a :bfn: coming on though :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!! 9dpo i POAS this morning :bfn: what did i expect :duh: i have a feeling its not my month and if not i.l have to go back to waiting til febuary 2010 :(


----------



## xLauraLoo

Tudor Rose said:


> AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!! 9dpo i POAS this morning :bfn: what did i expect :duh: i have a feeling its not my month and if not i.l have to go back to waiting til febuary 2010 :(

sorry hun :hugs: 9dpo is still very early! test in a couple of days xxx


----------



## natasja32

Ugh ive got serious period type pains this morning and have a dull ache in lower back. Feels like AF is going to start any min,am very wet down below too(sorry tmi) Im bit confused as im only due AF on 25th/26th so very early to be feeling like AF is going to show up. Very tired today too.And very moody!!:rofl:


----------



## Mitsuko

kellyo said:


> 10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx

Hey hun! Got a faint positive this morning, too. Do you think it might be a false positive? Do those things happen? Is it better to test on a digital?

:hug: babydust to you!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive had slight spotting today in my cm im hoping its implantation


----------



## kellyo

Mitsuko said:


> kellyo said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx
> 
> Hey hun! Got a faint positive this morning, too. Do you think it might be a false positive? Do those things happen? Is it better to test on a digital?
> 
> :hug: babydust to you!Click to expand...


Hey hun - Congratulations!!! I don't really think mine is a false positive but just don't want to get my hopes up until I see it in writing. What test did you use? xx


----------



## JemmaD

not been able to go for number 2's
Im sooooooo bloated i feel like im going to pop
head pains
pains in my lady flower 
sleepy
feel like crying alot
moody
boobs seem a bit bigger
want to eat all the time
im always hot at night
been having mad dreams this week

i think im 10 or 11dop i POAS today ( bad girl ) and got a bfn it was only a cheepie do you think i should try tomorrow and get a better test? 

what are the best ones? 

HELP!!!!! XXX


----------



## Mitsuko

kellyo said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyo said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx
> 
> Hey hun! Got a faint positive this morning, too. Do you think it might be a false positive? Do those things happen? Is it better to test on a digital?
> 
> :hug: babydust to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey hun - Congratulations!!! I don't really think mine is a false positive but just don't want to get my hopes up until I see it in writing. What test did you use? xxClick to expand...


I'm in the exact same place, it seems to good to be true... I'll announce to OH only when I'm 100% sure!

I don't know the brand (i'm in Belgium so I don't even know if we have the same as in the UK) but it's one of the simplest tests, the cardboard sticks you use in a cup. 

They were labelled as "early response" (not the brand) and I kind of don't trust them!

When are you digital testing?


----------



## xLauraLoo

Tudor Rose said:


> ive had slight spotting today in my cm im hoping its implantation


me too, although mines slightly heavier than spotting, it feels like AF is going to show any minute now. :cry:

Let's hope it is implantation xxx


----------



## mazza2003

Tudor Rose said:


> ive had slight spotting today in my cm im hoping its implantation

How did this work out? I have started spotting pink CM. My :witch: is due tomorrow. I am stressed out!


----------



## smokey

smokey said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Here are my symptoms so far, this 2ww feels very different then anything before
> 
> OV - (morning)AF like pains always get this round 2 weeks before AF so nothing new (evening) sharp twinges followed by dull ache left side of lower stomach, changes to right side for a few mins then back to left side
> 1 dpo few little twinges on left side
> 2 dpo nothing
> 3 dpo few mins of af cramp and twinges, nothing like id normaly get
> 4 dpo nothing
> 5 dpo severe dull ach on left side, lower back ache, pink lotiony cm on tp never happened before and only happened once and at this point i burst into tears (stupid hormones)
> 6 dpo bit of af cramps no where near as bad as i would normaly get, noticed while checking cp that it all felt alot hotter then normal but probably just my imagination
> 7 dpo realy hungry had sausages, chips, massive salad, gammon, 2 eggs, more chips, peas, even more chips over the course of the evening and was still hungry then stole hubbys easter eggs while he was sleeping, you cant imagin the stupid argument that caused :).
> realy severe bruised type pains left side of stomache and lower back ache, few seconds of sickness then gone, cp checking still feels very hot
> 8 pdo bruised achy feeling still in stomach did hpt cause they kept screaming at me got :bfn: but oh well theres still time, sharp pains in bb not the normaly dull achy ones id normaly get just before AF
> 
> through out this time iv also still been checking cp and cm so i can complete my chart, cp has been up and down like a yoyo each day so no idea whats going on there alot higher and lower then iv ever found it before.
> 
> Well 10 dpo now and other then stomach feeling like its been kicked nothing else is going onClick to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo woke up this morning all bunged up feels like im getting a cold.
> been sick all night and feel rotten this morning putting it down to a possible tummy bug at the moment cant stay off the toilet for one reason or the other (you get the ide i dont need to go into tmi :) )Click to expand...
> 
> 13 dpo nothing new going on still got the heavy feeling in stomach and cervix has taken to hiding up high and refusing to come down and boobs have now started to hurt a bit but nothing else going on.
> 
> i do have a question for you girls though, on 5dpo i got some light pink lotiony spotting could this be implantation, iv never has spotting outside af before and the other strange thing was at the same time i checked my cp and it was so low and soft only 1 knuckle in never had it that low before but the day before it was high and went back to high the day after, does this sound normal?Click to expand...

Think iv lost a day somewhere so im either 14 or 15dpo
Done a test yesterday and got :bfn: was expecting af today but so far nothing, i even tempted fate this morning and went swimming with hubby knowing full well what was due today so if she was going to show up sods law it would have been then but no :)
Had realy severe stomach cramps last night at work but didnt feel like normal af cramp and the gits wouldnt let me go home even though i was doubled up in pain, could barley breath and was getting bad hot flushes.
Just to confuse me more my cervix run away last night, its went up so high i couldnt even reach it never had that before but today i can just about barley reach it and its deffinatly still closed.


----------



## kellyo

Mitsuko said:


> kellyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyo said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - couldn't stop myself from testing - I did a first response last night and it was a faint positive also done one this morning and again a faint positive - not getting my hopes up though until I see it in writing on a digital - prob have to wait a day or 2 though because I have heard they are not as sensitive? xx
> 
> Hey hun! Got a faint positive this morning, too. Do you think it might be a false positive? Do those things happen? Is it better to test on a digital?
> 
> :hug: babydust to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey hun - Congratulations!!! I don't really think mine is a false positive but just don't want to get my hopes up until I see it in writing. What test did you use? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the exact same place, it seems to good to be true... I'll announce to OH only when I'm 100% sure!
> 
> I don't know the brand (i'm in Belgium so I don't even know if we have the same as in the UK) but it's one of the simplest tests, the cardboard sticks you use in a cup.
> 
> They were labelled as "early response" (not the brand) and I kind of don't trust them!
> 
> When are you digital testing?Click to expand...

I had a look at your pic in the pregnancy gallery and it looks like a :bfp: to me - congratulations!!! xx

Think I'm going to do another first response in the morning and do the digital one on Saturday morning. x


----------



## kermie219

I'm a bad bad bad POAS'er just looked and only have 1 test left.....that will SO not last me another 5 days...hmmmmm:rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Haha Kermie, me too. I have one i'm meant to save till Monday.....


----------



## RaeEW89

Ov yesterday. 1dpo today not feeling anything. I shall keep track and let you ladies all know. Good luck to all!!


----------



## CatesMom

Good Luck, Ladies. It's such fun to disect everyone's symptoms and compare them to my own!


----------



## kermie219

I found a website that has cheapie internet tests and if you order them before 2 or 3 in the afternoon you get them the next day WOOOWHOOOOO fresh supply in tomorrow


----------



## OULINA

Hi ladies:wave:

i am so excited i finally got here!!:happydance: 

Ov yesterday.i had very bad ov pains yesterday and the day before!! on both sides :shrug: 

1dpo today not feeling anything. just my breast are still little bit sore and feel kinda bloaded...

hows everyone else going....hope this is month is the one!!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## AimeeM

Well i tested this morning with FRER and got a :bfn: Not due on till Monday though so i will test again in a week if af doesn't show up before.


----------



## natasja32

Morning girls....Well for me still the same 5dpo. Tingly boobs,very tender nipples. Still feeling sick and eating like there is no tomorrow. Period type ache and bachache have stopped now.Peeing more and to put the icing on the cake ive come out in spots on my face. How lovely,havent had them since a teenager. Im only due AF around the 25th so still have a long wait!:hissy: Hope you are all well. Fingers crossed for us all for our :bfp:


----------



## AimeeM

:dust:


----------



## Tudor Rose

ok im confused all the calenders say i should ovulate 5th may i still had my surge at 7.30 on the 6th so i must of ovulated around the 7th.

so that would make me 8 DPO not 10 Dpo right????

well today i feel im going to get the :witch: i had 2 spots of fresh blood in cm yesterday. ive put a panty liner on as i feel quite wet down below :blush:. i dont feel my self i cant put my finger on what it is, i dont feel nausea or anything just not right, i seem to be comfort eating as well. i have alot of :witch: like cramps, ive still got my thumping headaches, i still have my 'cant be bothered' head on as im too tired and drained, i was in bed asleep by 8.30pm last night woke 4 times for the loo. i feel i could go bed now and sleep for a day!


----------



## AimeeM

Tudor rose, i feel the same too, have been feeling very wet down there last couple of days like af is come but nothing. I am wearing pads just so i feel more relaxed as the last few times i felt wet i panicked i was walking around with a patch on my pants....

Lots of symptoms but :bfn: today with FMU and a first response early detection test at 14 dpo xx


----------



## smokey

Well thats me out for the month, after 2 weeks of convincing symptoms af showed up today and brought major cramping pain along with her.
So best of luck to all the rest of you girls still waiting to test, hopfully not too many of you will be back with us when we do this again next month (ment in the nicest way :) )
now just wish this bloody nausia would bugger off.


----------



## aneageraussie

13 DPO today.. after getting :bfn: yesterday.. my temp dipped down further today and im expecting :witch: to arrive latest by monday

oh well bring on a new cycle :)


----------



## tennismom

Hi! I think I"ll join this thread. I have no idea how many DPO I am, as I don't really know when I O'ed. Plus, we only (blush) two times , on CD 8 and 9. 
Here is my post, I cut and paste:

Not sure which day i O'ed on, so I really don't know how many DPO I am.
CD 8: Creamy CM
CD 9: Eggwhite/wetter CM
Cd10 : tons of eggwhite 
CD 11 wet, drying up but cramping on left side.
CD 12: dry lots of cramps on left side
CD 13: cramps no CM
Cd 14 () bloated and cramping.
CD 15: bloated, TIRED, on and off weird tingly in bbs cramping. moody!! a bit of CM. 

so, if i DID O on day 10, I would be 5 DPO today, as today is CD 15.

I just wonder if we missed our chance b/c I didn't get busy enough! I am really crampy today, pulling sensation on left side, tired. . .little CM .. .according to ovulation charts, this is the day i should O (day 15 of my cycle) but I think it happened earlier. as I already had tons of EWCM, etc. etc.


----------



## nnn84

Hi girls well today is 9dpo for me, and to add to my last post,

7dpo saw a dip in my chart temp
8dpo I had some spotting
9dpo bb's seemed to have eased up first thing this morning, but are now a little tender again to touch. and I also have some weired feeling in my stomach kinda crampy and pulling.

I did take a test today, I swear I can see the faintest of faintest of blotches where the test line should be - but everyone else probs sees nothing just a white space lol so going to take that as a :bfn: - I know it's still early but I just couldnt help myself!!!


----------



## OULINA

hi ladies,:wave:

well i dont know what ff is talking about i think i am 2dpo and not 3dpo but anyway here it goes the way i think it is....

ov day i had very bad ov pains(and the day before)....on both sides 

1dpo not feeling anything. just my breast are still little bit sore but not too much and feel kinda bloaded...

2dpo i am flat in the morning but as the hours go by i get all bloaded again...
i feel quite often that something is going on on my left side ....it kinda feels like bubbles poping or moving? :shrug:

hows everyone else doing???


----------



## lissaloo

i am 3 dpo i have nothing except a dull ache low down in my pelvis on the left side,,
apart from that nothing at all !


----------



## Tudor Rose

9dpo very bloated,sensitive nipples, gaging at a few smell at work that wouldnt normally bother me. alot of pulling feeling low in my tum feels like i have a stitch in my uterus,


----------



## tennismom

think i am 6 dpo?? not sure (see either post)
but i am hungry and have a huge headache!!!
not really crampy anymore
CM seems a bit wet again.
(i am on CD 16) think i O'ed early


----------



## bw9522

11-12 dpo feeling sick most of the day today- i was out drinking last night but did not drink enough to have a hang over today. pain in upper ab, pain in overies and kinda af pains. not quite sure of how long cycle is 24-28 cd 24 today. i have a horrible taste in mouth as if i have not cleaned my teeth but i have. LB sorry (tmi) i bought asda early dectection test today which detect i think 20or25 hgc and did it this evening but :bfn:. i feel wet but cm is like thick snot again sorry tmi. i feel like poo really :sad1:


----------



## aneageraussie

ok ladies... im out for another month :witch: arrived full force....
i hope all u ladies here get their well deserved :bfp:

see u all soon....


----------



## OULINA

hi ladies,

well after reading all my symptoms with my first....well i dont know.... i feel like this is a lost cycle..:cry: here it goes....

ov day i had very bad ov pains(and the day before)....on both sides

1dpo not feeling anything. just my breast are still little bit sore but not too much and feel kinda bloaded...

2dpo my tummy is flat in the morning but as the hours go by i get all bloaded again...
i feel quite often that something is going on on my left side ....it kinda feels like bubbles poping or moving? in the afternoon i couldn't keep my eyes open even though my favourite series was playing..."friends" so i feel a sleep for 3 hours...:dohh:

3dpo ....nothing!!! my breasts feel so ....soft and flaby and ...NOTHING they only seem to bother me alittle if i put a bra on but still....NOTHING....:cry:
its still morning so i dont know if i am gonna feel anything else ...

i want my early birhday present .....:hissy: 

:dust:to all!!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im 4dpo
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo Headach, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.


----------



## AimeeM

RaeEW89, the spot of blood in the CM sounds very promising!! :dust:


----------



## tennismom

hi! 
well today i think i migth be 6 or 7 dpo?
yesterday i was really thristy. 
today, cramping a bit again, left side and had CM today.
i hope i'm not ovulating now!!!! i thought for sure i was earlier. .as on CD 9 and 10 I had tons of ewcm, then cramps. but this week i've had cramps and now i'm on CD 17. and I have CM again. 
who knows!!


----------



## mazza2003

I am out. AF got me and I feel totally silly about all my "symptoms". Next month I am going to get a life and not symptom spot. I am soooooooo disappointed!


----------



## missy123

12DPO and my poor boobs are sore and vainy..nothing else really,i dont think i got pregnant this month,my boobs tell me with pains when AF is coming so going by my body i think im out but time will tell


----------



## AimeeM

Well, :witch: got me :(


----------



## lissaloo

mazza2003 said:


> I am out. AF got me and I feel totally silly about all my "symptoms". Next month I am going to get a life and not symptom spot. I am soooooooo disappointed!

sorry hun all your symptoms were so positive x


----------



## missy123

AimeeJ said:


> Well, :witch: got me :(

ahh sorry to hear it girls she cant catch you forever keep dodging her and she will go away xxx fingers crossed june is the month 4 you i have a feeling she will catch me too,im dreading wednesday!!


----------



## AimeeM

:dust: Missy123, Good luck :hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

I wanna join you girlies - I am 6dpo today and heres what I've got so far

1dpo - temp 97.56, some what of a sleepless night, gassy, tender breast, creamy cm

2dpo - 97.86 temp, cramps under right ribs tender breast and weird feeling nipples, creamy cm, woke up hungry, twinges in V last night

3dpo  98.36 temp, woke up hungry, looks like cm is trying to dry up but yet sometimes just sitting I feel gush of wetness

4dpo  97.86 temp, threw up in mouth, crampy low down, vivid dream (aunt beth)

5dpo  97.92 temp, gassy, crampy, boobs feel like they hurt inside

6dpo  97.84 temp, woke in middle of night bloated, seems like I am peeing more, dull cramp feeling on left side

so what do you girls think???


----------



## tennismom

I think I am 8dpo today. very tired. bb's feel on fire. and im getting ewcm again??? now??
but i feel that it might be all pms. i am cramping too.


----------



## tennismom

willbeamomiday - we have a lot of the same symptoms. i've been hungry, sore bb's cramping on left side, vivid dreams!! i could have written your post! i think i o'ed early this month (day 10) but i am strating to think i just have pms b/c cramps are getting bad.


----------



## lissaloo

today i have nothing not a sausage !!


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls...ive got the worst headache ever!:cry: Have had loads of water,thinking i might be dehydrated,but its not helped! Just a quick question,if you do a pregnancy test and get a very and i mean very faint line does that line turn darker over the next 20 min or does it turn into an evap??:blush:


----------



## QTPie

natasja32 said:


> Hey girls...ive got the worst headache ever!:cry: Have had loads of water,thinking i might be dehydrated,but its not helped! Just a quick question,if you do a pregnancy test and get a very and i mean very faint line does that line turn darker over the next 20 min or does it turn into an evap??:blush:

Are you somewhere that you can have a quiet lie down for a while (in a dark room), maybe even a nap - that could help with the headache. Also - i hate to say it - using a computer whilst you have a headache is a bad move (the eye strain from the screen flicker or focal length can give you a headache or make it worse...)

Do you have a very, very faint line on a pregnancy test? If so, congratulations - a faint line is a faint line :)

It wont get darker over time (after the initial two/three minutes), but it should stay put. What should happen is if you take a test tomorrow or two days time, the line that you get then will be darker... :)

The darkness of the line relates to the concentration of the pregnancy hormone in your urine: if you test early (i.e. in VERY early pregnancy) then you don't have a high concentration (do, you get a faint line). As the pregnancy developes, the concentration of the hormone rises fairly quickly and you will get a darker line (but no point testing every hour, would wait a couple of days).

:hugs:

QT


----------



## natasja32

QTPie said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...ive got the worst headache ever!:cry: Have had loads of water,thinking i might be dehydrated,but its not helped! Just a quick question,if you do a pregnancy test and get a very and i mean very faint line does that line turn darker over the next 20 min or does it turn into an evap??:blush:
> 
> Are you somewhere that you can have a quiet lie down for a while (in a dark room), maybe even a nap - that could help with the headache. Also - i hate to say it - using a computer whilst you have a headache is a bad move (the eye strain from the screen flicker or focal length can give you a headache or make it worse...)
> 
> Do you have a very, very faint line on a pregnancy test? If so, congratulations - a faint line is a faint line :)
> 
> It wont get darker over time (after the initial two/three minutes), but it should stay put. What should happen is if you take a test tomorrow or two days time, the line that you get then will be darker... :)
> 
> The darkness of the line relates to the concentration of the pregnancy hormone in your urine: if you test early (i.e. in VERY early pregnancy) then you don't have a high concentration (do, you get a faint line). As the pregnancy developes, the concentration of the hormone rises fairly quickly and you will get a darker line (but no point testing every hour, would wait a couple of days).
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> QTClick to expand...

I would love to take a nap,but ive got a three year old who wont let me.:dohh: I know i should prob not be infront of the computer its not doing my head any favours,but i cant stay away!:rofl: As for the test i did do one,but its super faint,i have to squint to see it myself,and inverting it i can see it but thats because i know where it is. I only have one test left so cant test today again even if i wanted to.... The thing is ive been getting up in the middle of the night going to toilet....would that affect my results in the morning? If it does i will have to do test at 2 in the morning.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## QTPie

natasja32 said:


> I would love to take a nap,but ive got a three year old who wont let me.:dohh: I know i should prob not be infront of the computer its not doing my head any favours,but i cant stay away!:rofl: As for the test i did do one,but its super faint,i have to squint to see it myself,and inverting it i can see it but thats because i know where it is. I only have one test left so cant test today again even if i wanted to.... The thing is ive been getting up in the middle of the night going to toilet....would that affect my results in the morning? If it does i will have to do test at 2 in the morning.:rofl::rofl:

Ah, so a nap is out... How about taking 3 year old for a walk somewhere and get some fresh air? Fresh air might help with the headache and will keep you away from the computer for a while... (but I can't talk - I am glued! :blush: ).

If it is there, it is there - no matter how faint. It does sound very positive :)

But you aren't due to test until about Sunday are you, same time as me? So that would explain why any line WOULD be very faint at this stage... I am trying VERY hard to wait until Thursday morning to test (and I think that is early :rofl: ).

It DOES sound really positive :hugs:

QT


----------



## willbamom1day

7dpo for me today and i have had some light cramping and pressure in groin area, alot more peeing and a shaky feeling.

yesturday evening/night i was crazy lightheaded and had a skight tension headache also felt some pulling while moving in bed

:hug: to everyone


----------



## tennismom

willbeamom1day . . i said this before and now again today i feel i'm copying you!! but i was soo shaky yeterday too! and my cramps are low, right on my c-sec. scar and lower. plus, just overall AF cramps too. yesterday morning i had to sit down i was so lightheaded. let me know how you are feeling later!! so strange b/c our symptoms are really similar. :)


----------



## willbamom1day

tennis i sure hope you get your bfp

i seem to have constant pressure like i have to pee and i def have been feeling a bit like AF is coming but it's way to early for me


----------



## ravenwolf

I'm right there with you too, willbamom1day. We're the same DPO and I'm feeling similar.

I'm hoping for a nice strong :bfp: for you natasja32 :hug:


----------



## OULINA

5dpo i am sooooo bloaded and kinda gassy too:blush:

* i still feel something on my left middle (3fingers under bellybotton) side...

*this is the second time i'm getting some mild ??cramps?? or something in the middle of my tummy ..


*my breasts are soft even though i've been feeling deep light pains ,my nipples are a little bit more sensitive ,i dont like it when something touches them

*maybe all this stress of 2ww is making me think gassy tummy is cramping tummy???:cry:

good luck to all:dust:

[-o&lt;let may be my month let may be my month....[-o&lt;

and congratulations to all :bfp:'s 
ps. a line is a line!!!! congratulations:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

ravenwolf said:


> I'm right there with you too, willbamom1day. We're the same DPO and I'm feeling similar.
> 
> I'm hoping for a nice strong :bfp: for you natasja32 :hug:

Aw thanks sweetie....altho im not sure that its going to be my month for a :bfp: :cry:. I felt pregnant with my first three and i knew i was before even missing period and doing tests. But dont feel like it this month. :blush:


----------



## OULINA

natasja32 i know how you are feeling i dont feel like its my month , my symptoms are nothing compared to my first pregnancy...But i didn't get a :bfp: (well not yet at least)....

i've read that every pregnancy is different so i am really hopping that that is the case for me

as for you....... girl a line is a line......

:hugs:Congratulations!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..congrats on the :bfp: everyone so far and lots of :dust: to everyone that already has a :bfn: this month..well am 4dpo and i've been quite gassy and feeling sick from time to time..was reading some other posts and is blue veins around the nipples a possible pregnancy sign? never heard of that before..really intersting about all the different symptoms you can get..learn something new here everyday and love it!! x


----------



## natasja32

Ouchie just had some stabbing pains above my pubic bone! Not sure what thats all about,only lasted about 5 seconds and then stopped.Congrats on all the :bfp::hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

i'm 7dpo today and have had lots of aches and shooting pains down there off and on all day


----------



## aimeejoy

natasja32, the same thing happened to me today. I took a test pretty early because i'm not due till Saturday or Sunday but I got a faint line that I have to really look to find but it's there! I've always heard a line is a line so I'm excited to test again tomorrow and see if it got darker!


----------



## natasja32

aimeejoy said:


> natasja32, the same thing happened to me today. I took a test pretty early because i'm not due till Saturday or Sunday but I got a faint line that I have to really look to find but it's there! I've always heard a line is a line so I'm excited to test again tomorrow and see if it got darker!

Wow how exciting...Fingers crossed for you! Well my line is super faint,can just make it out,but have to put it in the light so not sure.Must have looked like a right prat today twisting and turning the test over and over!:rofl::rofl: Im actually scared of testing in the morning,incase it was just my imagination.:dohh: :blush:


----------



## OULINA

natasja32 maybe that pain was implatation?? :happydance:did u test yet???
good luck:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

OULINA said:


> natasja32 maybe that pain was implatation?? :happydance:did u test yet???
> good luck:hugs:

Hey hun...did test but :bfn: :hissy::hissy: Im 9dpo and AF is due monday so hoping im just testing too early. How are you feeling this morning? :hug:


----------



## OULINA

:cry:nothing...no symptoms no nothing....:cry:

hope u get your :bfp: soon 

Hope we all get it !!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im now 7dpo
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.

Its just all vey frusturating because none of these are for sure pregnancy signs. Ah well we shall see, :dust: to all!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## lissaloo

morning girls sounding very positive for you ReaEW89 good luck !!

i still have no symptoms other that dreaded feeling that the :witch: is on her way !! 

oh well at least i have my other babies to keep me happy :baby:


----------



## willbamom1day

8dpo  98.04 temp (rise), bloated feeling, didnt really want bfast so barely ate, hot flashes, lil nausea this morning, dreamt last night of + pg test, touch of indigestion, weird feeling in boobs

blessings to all


----------



## mummysuzie22

no one's answered my question yet :cry: lol..is big blue veins a sign of pregnancy? x


----------



## tennismom

mummysuzie . .yes, blue veins can be a sign on pg b/c of increased blood flow, etc!

i really have no idea how many dpo i am! if i go by the day i had tons of ewcm then i would be 10 dpo. i am just crampy. no other syptoms to report. cramps are low and at night i'm really tired. thinking AF is coming.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you  it's not over till the :witch: shows her face xx


----------



## OULINA

hi mummysuzie22 :wave:

yes i've read that blue veins are a pregnancy symptom but that usually comes latter on ...well at least thats what happened to me... i think it has to do with how much soreness you feel in your breasts... with my first i couldn't stand my breasts from 2dpo !!! i think the veins started to show more at 6 weeks and over.... but every woman is different ...my sister had no veins what so ever...
good luck hope u get your :bfp: this month!:hugs:

as for me......:cry:


*6dpo *ok this is gonna sound weird but i kinda feel like:witch: is on her way but its way too early for that... besides the gassy bloaded tummy i am feeling something really weired ....its seems like my uterus is trying to brunch up and harden...:rofl:i know i know ...stop laughing girls i don't know how else i can explain it....i cant say cramps is what i am feeling ...all i can say is its a kinda annoying feeling............unless its the gas????!!!!! :rofl::dohh:

breasts still flabby :cry: and soft only my nipples hurt a little....

oh i am going crazzy!!!](*,)

i did a saliva test today just to see what it would show.....:dohh: yea like there was any chance.....

:hissy:i hate this 2ww:hissy:

lots of :dust:to all!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im now 7dpo(May 20)
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.
7dpo Tiny headache, very gassy, peeing a lot, whitish/clear cm, very light cramps in lower tummy, BIG blue veins on bb's.

Well since May 20th is officially over, Im completely into my "official" 1ww. Hope these symptoms dont mean a nasty :witch: for this month.


----------



## OULINA

OULINA said:


> hi mummysuzie22 :wave:
> 
> yes i've read that blue veins are a pregnancy symptom but that usually comes latter on ...well at least thats what happened to me... i think it has to do with how much soreness you feel in your breasts... with my first i couldn't stand my breasts from 2dpo !!! i think the veins started to show more at 6 weeks and over.... but every woman is different ...my sister had no veins what so ever...
> good luck hope u get your :bfp: this month!:hugs:
> 
> as for me......:cry:
> 
> 
> *6dpo *ok this is gonna sound weird but i kinda feel like:witch: is on her way but its way too early for that... besides the gassy bloaded tummy i am feeling something really weired ....its seems like my uterus is trying to brunch up and harden...:rofl:i know i know ...stop laughing girls i don't know how else i can explain it....i cant say cramps is what i am feeling ...all i can say is its a kinda annoying feeling............unless its the gas????!!!!! :rofl::dohh:
> 
> breasts still flabby :cry: and soft only my nipples hurt a little....
> 
> oh i am going crazzy!!!](*,)
> 
> i did a saliva test today just to see what it would show.....:dohh: yea like there was any chance.....
> 
> :hissy:i hate this 2ww:hissy:
> 
> lots of :dust:to all!!

6dpoat 10:00pm i felt 3 deep pinches that lasted a second each. i felt that 3 fingers under bellybutoon . i think i might still have hope?:happydance: but isn't it too soon if it was implatation?

*7dpo* i did the saliva test again this morning arround 5:00 am , I am ferning!!!! this is crazzy !!!am i back in??!!:happydance:do you think this could be a early sign ??? i am planing on useing a opk test maybe tomorrow just to see what it will show.... nothing else to post as its too early ...8:15 am...

oh i hope i am back in and its not a lost cycle after all....

:dust:to all


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh I hope so for you!! Good luck!! It all sounds very good for you!


----------



## willbamom1day

in the 1WW now 5 days til testing

9dpo  98.39 temp (big rise) bloated, woke with waves of nauses, boobs feeling weird inside, backache & spasums, feels like pressure to pee, cramps in V, oily face

I had achy legs while laying in bed lastnight and thats usually a sign of AF but I am still praying 

may we be blessed with our BFP


----------



## lissaloo

i still got nothing only AF pains !


----------



## tennismom

still crampy. took a test, it was negative. if we bd'ed on may 8 and 9th, i think my now something would show up?? (assuming i O around the 10 or 12th, etc??)
just feel crampy and hot.


----------



## willbamom1day

feeling a bit more nausea, burning feeling in boobs and wet creamy CM


----------



## OULINA

bump!:happydance:i cant wait to see what happens tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im now 8dpo
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.
7dpo Tiny headache, very gassy, peeing a lot, whitish/clear cm, very light cramps in lower tummy, BIG blue veins on bb's.
8dpo More whitish/clearish cm(quite a bit, havent dried up for AF) cramping in lower tummy still, very noticable veins on bb's, new little spider veins on bb's, and bb's kinda achey(idk how to explain it).

Well it is nearly the end of the day, 1 day down just 6 more to go.


----------



## OULINA

well 8dpo i did my saliva test again and it shows i am still ferning but not as wild as yesterday!!!:happydance: could this be a sign??!!

i did a opk test too but i only got a line but not as dark as the control line.
i looked at lasts months chart and it showed that i did a opk test last month at 8dpo and no line showed up so.... i am hoping this is a good sign too even though its not possitive ...

ps. i feel like i am having af pains....

i hope :witch: stays far far away ....

good luck to all :dust:


----------



## willbamom1day

everyones symptoms sound sooo good

10dpo  97.97 temp (big drop), woke with bloat down a good bit, slight cramps, thought I saw white bumps on boobs when I first woke up but now they are gone, had hard time falling a sleep last night, smells were bad for me in the evening time, slight waves of nausea, have a claming feeling about myself


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

1DPO Sicky feeling, dizzyness, heartburn, cramps in lower abderman and diarehea (sorry about spelling). :blush:
2DPO Sicky feeling, dizzyness, heartburn, back ache and cramps in lower abderman.

I know its a huge list and I'm proberly getting my hopes up. But could someone please set my mind at ease either ways. :help:

Hayley x


----------



## tennismom

I think I am 11dpo? not sure when I O'ed. Really bad cramps, tired, hungry. I have been this way for a few days now. Feel really bloated too. I think AF is coming.
Did I test this AM, swear I saw the faintest of faint lines!! - but only if you hold it up and look at it in the right light, so I think my eyes are just playing tricks! :) 
Will test tomorrow AM too.


----------



## lissaloo

well i still got nout , 
i had a sharp pain on my lower right hand side last night and my boobs are little fuller but that said :witch: is due in 4 days so it's prolly down to her!!

good luck to all you ladies with symptoms !! bring on your :bfp:'s

:hug:


----------



## OULINA

:hissy: just got my :bfn: at 9dpo!!!:hissy:

i am sooooo depressed!!!! :cry: i am still feeling that this cant be true !! i might not have major symptoms but what about those deep pinches i felt ??? i've felt them before only once in my life ....and that was when i was pregnant the first time.... my hpt was 10miu so it should of shown a line at 9dpo right? :cry:

it didnt stop me from doing a saliva test again ..... it turned out positive again!!
what is going on??? i am going crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Oulina

Its still early, it may just not be showing on hpt yet (should take my own advice lol)
I would wait a few days yet.
Not over until af shows hun.
x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..am 8DPO and tested but nothing..possibly maybe still a bit early? Will test again tomorrow..Have some what feels lke pressure down in my uterus area this morning and my bbs are quite sore and feel fuller..don't get any symptoms when i have my period so am hoping this isn't it..how reliable are the cheapie 10miu's? xx


----------



## rubyloo

i'm not sure i trust the ics - the month i had an early mc i got nothing from these, yet clear positives from CB, asda and sainsbury's own brand hpts. although i loath htps at the best of times - got the most beautiful evap ever - its clear and coloured...the whole works. oh well. x


----------



## OULINA

:cry: ladies i dont know.....:cry:

10dpo well...after i did that test and got my :bfn: at 9dpo its like all my symptoms just .....STOPED!!!nothing !!!!:cry:

even my saliva test turned negative today!!!

i just feel i am out this month!

so i guess i wont be getting my early birthday present after all...:hissy:

good luck to all of you:dust:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry Oulina..but it isn't over till the witch arrives! x


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im now 8dpo
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo- Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo- Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo- Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.
7dpo- Tiny headache, very gassy, peeing a lot, whitish/clear cm, very light cramps in lower tummy, BIG blue veins on bb's.
8dpo- More whitish/clearish cm(quite a bit, havent dried up for AF) cramping in lower tummy still, very noticable veins on bb's, new little spider veins on bb's, and bb's kinda achey(idk how to explain it).
9dpo- Still very wet down below, huge dark blue veins on bb's, very gassy, constipated, bb's sore.
10dpo-Constipated, gassy, still very wet down below, very sore bb's, dark blue veins and spider veins on bb's


----------



## OULINA

11dpo and i am sitting her thinking........:confused:

:hissy: i have nothing to report!!!:hissy:

:dust:


----------



## natasja32

Well girls...I got a couple of ic tests and got few very faint lines so decided to do a first response saterday morning. It turned out a :bfn::hissy: AF is due today,no sign yet tho,saying that ive prob jinxed it now! Fingers crossed for your :bfp: girls! :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well just dona a first response test and it's a :bfp:!!! :happydance: can't believe it..didn't expect it as this is our first month..am still in shock


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh hunny! Congrats,that is sooo exciting for you!! Send some baby dust this way not testing till/if AF late.


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok Im now 13dpo
1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo- Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo- Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo- Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.
7dpo- Tiny headache, very gassy, peeing a lot, whitish/clear cm, very light cramps in lower tummy, BIG blue veins on bb's.
8dpo- More whitish/clearish cm(quite a bit, havent dried up for AF) cramping in lower tummy still, very noticable veins on bb's, new little spider veins on bb's, and bb's kinda achey(idk how to explain it).
9dpo- Still very wet down below, huge dark blue veins on bb's, very gassy, constipated, bb's sore.
10dpo-Constipated, gassy, still very wet down below, very sore bb's, dark blue veins and spider veins on bb's
11dpo-Constipated, gassy, still wet down there, sore bb's, big dark veins and new spider veins on bb's, headache.
12dpo-headache, nausea(dont know if related drank large amounts of coffee w/o eating), wet down there still(should have dried up, due AF in 3 days), gassy, achey back.


----------



## Worrisome

Yippeeee, congrats mummysuzie, whoooooo


----------



## OULINA

:happydance:congratulations mummysuzie22:happydance:

you are gonna love these 9 months!!! 

as for me.... 11dpo i was feeling at night time ....how can i explain it....:cry: low pains more like a straight downward line pain like......my uterus is trying to let :witch: come or something...:cry: 

12dpo .... i feel nothing again !! i did my last opk test that i had and it had a line to it but not as dark as the control line....

i am thinking of doing a hpt tomorrow so i can relax

:dust:to all!


----------



## mummysuzie22

:dust:
Thank you ladies...sending lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## Buds

Mummiesuzie - huge congratulations!

Oulina - take a test and get that peace of mind. The line on the opk sounds positive. If you can wait til tomorrow 13 dpo is a good day to test.

Me - well 8dpo and not much happening. bb's have been a bit sore and I've had some twinges in my belly, but that could be anything. This time last month I was crying all over the place and felt so hormonal (and was symptom spotting left right and centre), but that was my 1st month off bcp. I am more relaxed this month, but that may be because there aren't any symptoms to spot! :cry:


----------



## jen35

Girls, I'm gonna join you if you don't mind - I'm now 9dpo and feel really positive this month!

Here's my symptoms: 

7dpo crampy and AF'ish feeling
8dpo crampy gassy and whitish lotion CM
9dpo same but with BB/nipple discomfort

Good luck and baby dust to all!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..been to the hospital today to see the midife and get the confirmation and am 4 days 1 week pregnant..woo hoo..f'xd ladies..just relax and let it happen..easier said then done i know xx


----------



## OULINA

well... just got an other at 13dpo today!

i am out for sure !!! i so wanted this to be my early birthday present but... oh well hope next month will be the one !!

now all i can do is wait for to come so i can start all over again!

good luck to the rest of you .... lots and lots of


----------



## OULINA

well... just got an other :bfn: at 13dpo today!

i am out for sure !!! :hissy:i so wanted this to be my early birthday present :hissy:but... oh well hope next month will be the one !!

now all i can do is wait for :witch:to come so i can start all over again!

good luck to the rest of you .... lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Worrisome

Oh Im sorry Oulina, I know how much you wanted this.
Af's not got you yet though, but if not heres to next month.


----------



## mummysuzie22

not over Oulina till she shows her face!!! f'xd for you xx


----------



## natasja32

No AF for me yet either....she was due on Monday. Not sure what the hecks going on!:dohh: Tested on saterday with FR with morning urine and it was negative,so im really confused and frustrated!:hissy: Hope you are all well girls.


----------



## OULINA

natasja32 fx fx fx.... i am sending you lost of :dust: !!! i can imagine how crazy you must be feeling!!!:hugs:
are the hpts you are using good brand names ?.... some women dont show till they are 16-18dpo....:dust:


----------



## Worrisome

Natasja, it could be just down to the stress that you have had this month. Anyone would be out of sorts with what you had to deal with.
What about getting an appointment with the Drs just to check and make sure. Maybe you ov later hence showing on the early one but not on the FR.


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies im 2 days late as well go a :bfn: have no symptoms of pg a little crampy on and off so maybe she will show up in the next fews days !


----------



## natasja32

lissaloo said:


> hi ladies im 2 days late as well go a :bfn: have no symptoms of pg a little crampy on and off so maybe she will show up in the next fews days !

Same here lissaloo. Im 4 days late counting today but have had a few cramps and backache that comes and goes. So she might turn up before the weekend!:dohh:


----------



## lissaloo

morning ladies still a no show for me ! 3 days now ,,did another test with fmu today and still a bfn,

hi natasja32 still nothing for you i see maybe it's the southern air getting to us !!


----------



## natasja32

lissaloo said:


> morning ladies still a no show for me ! 3 days now ,,did another test with fmu today and still a bfn,
> 
> hi natasja32 still nothing for you i see maybe it's the southern air getting to us !!

Either that or something in the water!:rofl: Im to afraid to test again,i just hate the :bfn:,because that just shows my body isnt functioning like she should this month. And ive always been pretty regular.....I feel i want to scream and break things!:hissy: Sorry i feel better now.:blush:


----------



## lissaloo

natasja32 said:


> lissaloo said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies still a no show for me ! 3 days now ,,did another test with fmu today and still a bfn,
> 
> hi natasja32 still nothing for you i see maybe it's the southern air getting to us !!
> 
> Either that or something in the water!:rofl: Im to afraid to test again,i just hate the :bfn:,because that just shows my body isnt functioning like she should this month. And ive always been pretty regular.....I feel i want to scream and break things!:hissy: Sorry i feel better now.:blush:Click to expand...

did you have a little rant then lol !!

it's awful not knowing isn't it !! still a no show for me still it could be worse i could have a :bfn: and an :witch: !!


----------



## xLauraLoo

I'm back for another 2ww girls!

1DPO: Few twinges
2DPO: Few twinges
3DPO: Few twinges, tender boobs, gassy, bloated.


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey girls, 
well i am 10dpo and have vowed not to test untill i miss af(if that happens). 

1-4 dpo, NOTHING.
5dpo, cramping in lower belly.
6dpo, white creamy cm, cramping, STARVING, tender nipples, really moody.
7dpo as above
8dpo as above and crying at the adverts on the telly(saddo eh!) 
9dpo sick most of the day, crying at silly stuff no apitite, shattered.
10dpo, sick all day again. couldnt face anything to eat, more white cm, really tired, 
moody and upset lol. dont know why.

what do you ladies think so far??


----------



## MrsJD

MUMMYALLY08 said:


> hey girls,
> well i am 10dpo and have vowed not to test untill i miss af(if that happens).
> 
> 1-4 dpo, NOTHING.
> 5dpo, cramping in lower belly.
> 6dpo, white creamy cm, cramping, STARVING, tender nipples, really moody.
> 7dpo as above
> 8dpo as above and crying at the adverts on the telly(saddo eh!)
> 9dpo sick most of the day, crying at silly stuff no apitite, shattered.
> 10dpo, sick all day again. couldnt face anything to eat, more white cm, really tired,
> moody and upset lol. dont know why.
> 
> what do you ladies think so far??

Sounding really promising chic! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## AimeeM

Well, i think i'm around 8 dpo and symptom wise, absolutely nada!!! Not one twinge. I had sooo many last month i think it was my body playing tricks on my mind...


----------



## honeybee2

im 6dpo

yesterday had a temp dip, dry & sticky cm and tons of cramping (5dpo) today (6dpo) im having creamy cm, tingly boobies and temp went back up.


----------



## sammywhammy

im 7dpo 

1-4dpo very itchy boobs and very sore and sensitive nipples 

5-7dpo very sore nipples still( they are driving me nuts hurts to wear a bra), dull cramps in my lower belly feel different to AF cramps and creamy CM.

still debating when to do my first test. any ideas??

xx


----------



## AimeeM

I think waiting till your period is a day late is the best although that is soooo hard to resist!!


----------



## my3girls

I am 8 dpo had to temp dips one on 5 dpo along with some cramps. temp went back up at 6 dpo and then yesterday at 7 dpo temp dipped to 36.61 still above coverline and then went back up today to 36.77 and my teeth ache especially on one side ( I know that as nothing to do with it but they are really sensitive today and hurt on one side. Strange I know)


----------



## angeljewel

6dpo bloated tummy, back pain, dry lips, pimples, cramps, pinching in tummy right side, creamy cm

7dpo as above, felt really sick, everything smelt different, dry skin

9dpo pink creamy cm but small amount ,feel wet down there, dry lips

10dpo tiny amount of blood, aching in uterus, feel little sick, dry lips

11dpo slight pink cm only when wipe, aching in uterus, feel little sick, breast tenderness, dry lips, feel like need to poo all time, back ache

Last month began spotting at 13 dpo then af arrived 15dpo, so not quite sure whats going on this month. Trying not to get my hopes up though!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## OULINA

hey .....!! i remember this tread.....:happydance:

i cant wait to finaly ovulate (got a positive opk today...i think) :happydance:

hope june will be everyones magical month....

i'll be back in a couple of days....:happydance: i wonder what this months 2ww will be like...

:dust:.....tons of it to all....


----------



## Crypto1976

I am 12dpo and by boobs are agony and I have what feels like af cramps (not due for 3 days.) Testing tomorrow. fingers x'd ! XXX


----------



## hopeforamirac

Im 10dpo and feeling pretty sad :cry:

Had period pains all day feel like the :witch: is coming :cry::cry:


----------



## Pimms

Im 6dpo and have a metallic taste in my mouth, also been crying at the most stupidest things, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## mummyzilla

hey hopeformiracle hang in there it aint over until the witch cackles!!!!


----------



## baby1moretime

Hi all i may aswell add my dpo symptoms although im not holding out much for my :bfp:
*1-3dpo nothing much just gassy :blush: 
*3-5dpolight headache only mild and barely there, nipple tingling sore and acid indigestion 
*5-7dpo little queasy sore nips and few twinges downstairs, dull backache and feeling need the toilet for num 2!
Had a bm every other day which is unusual for me i must say, but have been eating rather a bit this wk


----------



## Crypto1976

Please tell me to stay away from this thread, I found myself using it as a reference guide, I I have promised no symptom spotting!


----------

